# Pitts and Spitts offset smoker for sale



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm selling my smoker due to lack of use. Always been garaged and never left out in the weather. Pit is 18x30 with 2 racks, 28x17 and 28x7. Pit is stainless steel with a roll top lid with firebox 1/4"+ metal. No issues whatsoever and will last forever. It's big enough for 2 briskets and a rack of ribs, or 4 chickens and ribs or 4 racks of ribs, etc. 2coolers have 1st shot, asking $850 call 83twotwo21seven86two.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I can't rotate this but I can email pics.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*Here ya go*

Nice pit


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, jreynolds!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Still for sale.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

bowmansdad said:


> Still for sale.


 Just a "heads up" for Ya: If you find this post deleted, it's because the sticky post at the top of this forum tells you not to post sale items. If they delete it, repost it in the "for sale" section that they directed you to.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Dick Hanks said:


> Just a "heads up" for Ya: If you find this post deleted, it's because the sticky post at the top of this forum tells you not to post sale items. If they delete it, repost it in the "for sale" section that they directed you to.


Thanks!


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Please delete.


----------

